# Returning Rental Car to Car Hire Company



## TheTrumpetMan (Jan 21, 2020)

Last night the 25th of March, Portugal went to the highest state in the emergancy , where further restrictions on movement were initiated including travelling for only essential purposes, including going to buy food, to the pharmacy etc etc...

My problem is, I rented a car from A Car Hire Company in Faro 3 weeks ago, I extended the rental until the 30th of March and they want the Car back on that date or before.
My concern is , with living in the western Algarve, when I return the Car next monday or before, that I will not be able to get back to my apartment. Trains, Buses, Taxis are iffy right now....,
If my wife and I return the Car, WE may be stuck in Faro...

I have outlined the various options/ implications to the Car Hire Company, ie leaving car with local car hire company, Storing car in secured garage etc etc. They are not interested.

In the light of yesterdays decree, Does my travelling to Faro or earlier to drop off the Car, classify as essential travelling. Or should I put the Car in my secured garage and wait out the Emergency or look at further options. Thank you for listening.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Airport Transfer Companies are operating and keen to help clients, they will probably drop you home if you negotiate that, likewise taxis are working. If you keep the car you will need to pay for a fresh hire period for the duration you keep it, also bear in mind the insurance is not valid outside your hire contract dates.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
In view of the circumstances - I would be requesting the car hire company to come and collect their car!
Just do it a few days before your current hire contract ends.
Let them know you won’t be extending the contract and that they are welcome to collect it from the address you give them.
Make sure you do this is writing - so that you can do a chargeback on your credit card if they try to charge you more or mess with your deposit.
These are exceptional circumstances - they will have spare cars and drivers so it’s easier for them to safely collect their car - than to expect you to take it back and risk being unable to get home or catch something from public transport.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

TheTrumpetMan said:


> Last night the 25th of March, Portugal went to the highest state in the emergancy , where further restrictions on movement were initiated including travelling for only essential purposes, including going to buy food, to the pharmacy etc etc...
> 
> My problem is, I rented a car from A Car Hire Company in Faro 3 weeks ago, I extended the rental until the 30th of March and they want the Car back on that date or before.
> My concern is , with living in the western Algarve, when I return the Car next monday or before, that I will not be able to get back to my apartment. Trains, Buses, Taxis are iffy right now....,
> ...



You really just need to be an adult and take responsibility for your own decisions. Two people to take a car back ? one is not essential, You decide - just arrange taxi and take car back - what iis your problem when there are enough other problems !!


----------



## TheTrumpetMan (Jan 21, 2020)

Thank you Folks for your replies. . Anyway Strontium, your OK Jack... I was looking for constructive answers, not a silly little reply. I am adult and I do take responsibility. Regards The TrumpetMan , have a nice Life.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

arrange taxi and take car back. Finished-done-QED


----------

